# Sentry Mode Updates: Goodbye HAL9000, Hello GLaDOS



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It appears that MGM may have sent Tesla a "Cease and Desist" letter asking them to stop using a likeness of HAL9000 for their Sentry Mode.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246261076464996354

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247550853319405569
The new images appear to mimic an Aperture Science Sentry Turret from the Portal series of video games.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246269859652145153


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Lawyers.


----------



## PalmtreesCalling (Apr 22, 2019)

Really MGM? This little homage to HAL promotes the work, it doesn't detract from it in any way. More awareness of the character, the better chance someone might rent or buy 2001 or 2010....


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

I would have thought Tesla cleared the use of HAL before launching Sentry Mode. Very unfortunate. As a teenage sci-fi addict, no literature or movie had a greater impact on me than 2001. It still does (I have all the books, the DVD, soundtrack on vinyl (8 track in the day).

Farewell HAL; You look sweet upon the seat of a bicycle built for two.

EDIT: see post #9 below.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

PalmtreesCalling said:


> Really MGM? This little homage to HAL promotes the work, it doesn't detract from it in any way. More awareness of the character, the better chance someone might rent or buy 2001 or 2010....


I'm sure MGM wouldn't mind Tesla using this if they were paid a license fee for each vehicle Tesla sold.

Wouldn't surprise me if they go after all the Spaceballs references next.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

When my wife and I were square dancing, some music association lawyers went after every caller to get a royalty. Funny thing, square dancing kind of evaporated after that. It hasn't disappeared as much as shrunk by an order of magnitude.

Bob Wilson


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

gary in NY said:


> Farewell HAL; You look sweet upon the seat of a bicycle built for two.


I missed the reference when I read this post yesterday. Obvious upon rereading it. Clever!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't mind the change, it's kinda nice


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

So maybe 2001: A Space Odyssey's Hal wasn't the best role model for Tesla's Sentry Mode.

As the "all seeing, all knowing" computer running the spacecraft Discovery on its expedition to Jupiter, HAL becomes convinced that only he can carry out the mission's objectives, and devises a way to eliminate the human crew. HAL nearly succeeds, but crewman Dave Bowman manages to reenter the ship and deactivate HAL's higher memory functions. As HAL is loosing his mind:

HAL: I'm afraid. I'm afraid, Dave. Dave, my mind is going. I can feel it. I can feel it. My mind is going. There is no question about it. I can feel it. I can feel it. I can feel it. I'm a... fraid. Good afternoon, gentlemen. I am a HAL 9000 computer. I became operational at the H.A.L. plant in Urbana, Illinois on the 12th of January 1992. My instructor was Mr. Langley, and he taught me to sing a song. If you'd like to hear it I can sing it for you.

Dave Bowman: Yes, I'd like to hear it, HAL. Sing it for me.

HAL: It's called "Daisy."
_[sings while slowing down] _
Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do.
I'm half crazy all for the love of you.
It won't be a stylish marriage, I can't afford a carriage.
But you'll look sweet upon the seat of a bicycle built for two.

The actual sequence of events and dialog vary between Arthur C. Clark's novel and Stanley Kubrick's film adaptation, even though Clark worked with Kubrick on the film. The song is actually titled "Daisy Bell", and this is only the chorus. But, we'll cut HAL some slack, as he is loosing his mind.

(This post from a teenage sci-fi nerd, who probably never grew up - and now owns a Tesla Model 3 - the closest thing to a spaceship available to the average person.)


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

gary in NY said:


> So maybe 2001: A Space Odyssey's Hal wasn't the best role model for Tesla's Sentry Mode.
> 
> As the "all seeing, all knowing" computer running the spacecraft Discovery on its expedition to Jupiter, HAL becomes convinced that only he can carry out the mission's objectives, and devises a way to eliminate the human crew. HAL nearly succeeds, but crewman Dave Bowman manages to reenter the ship and deactivate HAL's higher memory functions. As HAL is loosing his mind:
> 
> ...


It sounds like the instructor is to blame for the misinformation on the song title and only teaching the chorus.

Tesla could be doing better about clearing copyrighted content before incorporating it, IMO. I get the impression that Elon gets an idea and makes it happen without considering the consequences (see recent court and FTC issues). I wonder if they got permission for that SNL Easter egg.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

Kizzy said:


> Tesla could be doing better about clearing copyrighted content before incorporating it, IMO. I get the impression that Elon gets an idea and makes it happen without considering the consequences (see recent court and FTC issues). I wonder if they got permission for that SNL Easter egg.


Yeah, or the farting unicorn. And that one wasn't some big corporation; that was some guy making pottery in his living room.


----------

